# My Mistake



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

As usual, I open my big mouth and ask the brothers on the board for some help. 

I am feeling the bomb itch come back but I ran out of 5 finger bags. I put up a post asking if anyone had any to spare.

Sure enough, Cliff (m69c44) and Mitchell (chubzerous) oblige and graciously send me a pile of bags each.

In addition, they each filled one of those 5'ers with sweet, sweet treats!!!

Cliff's 5'er included a devil's weed, which I've desperately been wanting to try and Chub's 5'er included a super sweet Oliva V lancero! He may have known I was a lancero fanatic.

These brothers are truly what this site is all about. Generosity, friendliness and brotherhood. I am proud to be a member here.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Great job guys... that is awesome. However, you geting the bombing itch Tony is a little concerning.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Ohhhhhh, so nice! You have some mighty tasty treats there!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

there ya go toni! its always fun to find something you didnt expect to get!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Sometimes you have to be careful in what you ask for!!!nice bags!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great hit, WTG guys!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hits!!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

See what happens when you ask for something around here...nice sticks.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice...way to help a brother


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great hits, under the guise of bags.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Job well done guys!!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hits!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Great job guys. You didnt think the bags would come empty did ya?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice work guys! Love the selection of smokes!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

great hit man, that's what you get for asking


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice. You have to be careful what you ask for around here i guess.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice selection


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Hit


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very generous of you guys. Nice sneak attack.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice job!
Ive had 3 of the 10 pictured, never seen the other 7.
Looks like happy days ahead.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice hits guys!


----------



## Lewinsky's Toy (Sep 7, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Nice Hit*

:mrcool:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I feel your pain tony chubzerous did the same to me


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice hit.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

he he he he


----------

